# Stove top fans



## mildred (12 Sep 2012)

Has anyone heard of or does anyone have a stove top fan? these fans  operate by using the heat of the stove and distribute heat that would normally rise to the ceiling around the room instead.?


----------



## Fiskar (12 Sep 2012)

Yes, I am actually watching it working away now! 
Seems to push the air around and away from the stove. My father swears by it, uses it to see when the heat output is getting low and it needs a reload during the night.


----------



## RMCF (13 Sep 2012)

Remember seeing these a couple of years ago, then forgot all about them until I read your thread.

Checked out some reviews, and seem to do a job.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Valiant-fir...sr_1_1_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/First4Spare...4NJA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1347501148&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ecofan-800-...D796/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1347501148&sr=8-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FIRST4SPARE...27LQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1347501148&sr=8-4


----------



## serotoninsid (13 Sep 2012)

Yes, I have had one for the last few years.  Always a talking point.  As regards functionality, I think they help to an extent.


----------



## JohnJay (13 Sep 2012)

I've looked at them before. They 75 quid seems a bit much for them though!


----------

